# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  صدور گواهینامه موقت سهم پس از ثبت شرکت

## nikregister

ورقه سهم ، ورقه ای است که نشانگر میزان سهام یک سهامدار می باشد. در خصوص اوراق سهام باید توجه داشت که :
1- اوراق سهام ، اوراقی متحد الشکل ، چاپی و دارای شماره ترتیب هستند. ( ماده 25 ل. ا. ق. ت )

2- این اوراق باید حداقل به امضاء دو نفر که به موجب مقررات اساسنامه تعیین می گردند، برسد. ( ماده 25 ل. ا. ق. ت )
3- صدور آن ها قبل از آنکه شرکت به ثبت برسد ، ممنوع است. ( ماده 28 ل. ا. ق. ت )

*محتویات اوراق سهام*
این اوراق حاوی مفاد ذیل است : ( ماده 26 ل. ا. ق. ت )
1- نام شرکت و شماره ثبت آن 
2- مبلغ سرمایه ثبت شده و مقدار تادیه شده آن 
3- تعیین نوع سهم ( بانام یا بی نام )
4- مبلغ اسمی سهم و مقدار تادیه شده آن به حروف و عدد 
5- تعداد سهامی که هر ورقه نماینده آن است.

*گواهینامه موقت سهم*
تا زمانیکه اوراق سهام آماده و صادر نشده است ، شرکت به سهامداران گواهی نامه ای می دهد به نام گواهینامه موقت سهم . در خصوص این گواهینامه باید توجه داشت که :
1- این گواهینامه معرف تعداد سهام شخص و نوع سهام او و مبلغی است که تادیه نموده است. این گواهی نامه در حکم سهم است. ( ماده 27 ل. ا. ق. ت )
2- این گواهینامه، مانند اوراق سهام ، پس از ثبت شرکت قابل صدور است ؛ نه قبل از آن. ( ماده 28 ل. ا. ق. ت )
3- از آن جا که این گواهینامه در حکم سهم است ، بنابراین نیازمند دو امضاء مانند اوراق سهام است که این امضاها به موجب اساسنامه مشخص می شوند. 
4- پس از صدور اوراق سهام و در تحویل دادن ورقه سهم به هر سهامدار، گواهینامه موقت سهم از آن ها مسترد می گردد. ( ماده 27 ل. ا. ق. ت )

*اقسام گواهینامه موقت سهم*
گواهی نامه موقت سهم نیز بر دو قسم است : ( ماده 39 ل. ا. ق. ت )
1- گواهی نامه موقت بی نام : در حکم سهام بی نام است. 
2- گواهی نامه موقت بانام : در حکم سهام بانام است.

*تاثیر پرداخت تمام مبلغ اسمی سهم در اوراق سهام*
در این خصوص باید توجه داشت که :
1- پیش از تادیه تمام مبلغ اسمی سهم :
_ می توان ورقه سهم صادر کرد و به سهامدار تحویل داد. 
_ صدور ورقه سهم بی نام یا گواهینامه موقت سهم بی نام ممنوع است. 
2- پس از تادیه تمام مبلغ اسمی سهم : تا یک سال پس از تادیه تمام مبلغ اسمی سهم ، الزاماَ باید ورقه سهم ، اعم از بی نام یا بانام صادر گردد. 

هزینه ثبت شرکت نیک - https://nikregister.com

----------

